# Holograms with a DA?



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey everyone just a quick one. At the weekend I decided to snow foam, two bucket wash then decontaminate my T6 Transporter with tar remover then clay.

Once clayed I used my Das 6 pro with a LC red pad to just refine the finish using m205. (or so I thought).

The van is brand new so no real correction work was needed as such and just wanted to make sure the claying never left any small marks before applying fusso. I also thought by using a light pad and Polish it would provide a good surface for the fusso once wiped down with IPA.

All looked well and the finish looked great as shown below.

I used light/med pressure for 2 x vertical passes and 2 x horizontal passes on speed 4. I cleaned the pad with brush each 4 passes. The panel was in the shade and I applied 4 pea size spots on the pad after each panel.

However what I noticed today is vertical trails when the direct sun is hitting it. It's quite faint and you have to move around a little to see it. Sorry I don't have pictures of this so described it as holograms or perhaps buffer trails? They are only really vertical.

I'm no expert on this so please be kind haha. I've read a fair bit and It seems it may need a more refined cut in ether the pad or Polish?

Thanks in advance 
Paul









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are using a random orbital machine they wont be holograms (from the machine). It will be one of, or a combination of a few things. What size work area did you do? If you work too big of an area then the film you are polishing with may be stretched a little to far, and you may get dry areas of the pad causing marring. It could be the holograms were already there, and much worse, and you have lessened them but not removed them. Or more likely, its light residue left on the panel from poor quality, or clogged mf cloths not picking all the product up. Try washing the cloths, and using a good quality panel wipe to remedy, or even wash and dry the vehicle and check again, a simple wash maybe enough


----------



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

stangalang said:


> If you are using a random orbital machine they wont be holograms (from the machine). It will be one of, or a combination of a few things. What size work area did you do? If you work too big of an area then the film you are polishing with may be stretched a little to far, and you may get dry areas of the pad causing marring. It could be the holograms were already there, and much worse, and you have lessened them but not removed them. Or more likely, its light residue left on the panel from poor quality, or clogged mf cloths not picking all the product up. Try washing the cloths, and using a good quality panel wipe to remedy, or even wash and dry the vehicle and check again, a simple wash maybe enough


Thanks for that mate..I did work in quite large areas I must say. My thinking was it was only a light Polish so would be ok..my bad. I used new clothes but not of a high quality being Kirkland so not sure if that's an issue..

I'll give it a good wash as you suggest to. Thanks so far.

Paul

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I know some sealants like FK1000P can leave what looks like marring as they "gas off" 

Not sure if fusso does it, but I nearly had a melt down a few days after spending 10 hours polishing the car then seeing this marring in the sun. Turned out to be from the FK and was easy to sort after a wash with some detail spray.


----------



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tim662 said:


> I know some sealants like FK1000P can leave what looks like marring as they "gas off"
> 
> Not sure if fusso does it, but I nearly had a melt down a few days after spending 10 hours polishing the car then seeing this marring in the sun. Turned out to be from the FK and was easy to sort after a wash with some detail spray.


Melt down is the word haha. Cool thanks mate. I did use infinity qd to wipe it down but will defo give it a wash thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Had this when I first tried machining paul. Turned out I wasn't applying enough pressure so was marring the paint and not correcting it. Make sure you are hearing the tone of the machine change, that tells you when you have enough pressure applied


----------



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Had this when I first tried machining paul. Turned out I wasn't applying enough pressure so was marring the paint and not correcting it. Make sure you are hearing the tone of the machine change, that tells you when you have enough pressure applied


Cheers Brian, will defo give that a bash 😀

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As matt has said you are not working the product longer enough because your area is to big so the abrasives are not breaking down, so shorten your polishing area down to shoulder length and ensure you mark your backing plate on the edge with a marker pen so you can see the backing plate is rotating, if it slows down to a point it's not rotating then you are applying to much pressure.


----------



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

chongo said:


> As matt has said you are not working the product longer enough because your area is to big so the abrasives are not breaking down, so shorten your polishing area down to shoulder length and ensure you mark your backing plate on the edge with a marker pen so you can see the backing plate is rotating, if it slows down to a point it's not rotating then you are applying to much pressure.


Thank you mate

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you sure they werent already there??


----------



## Pau1ep3 (Dec 14, 2007)

woodym3 said:


> Are you sure they werent already there??


Hi mate I'm almost certain it was me with the DA.

I've switched to a chemical guys white logic pad and stuck with the m205 Polish.

I worked in small areas no longer than slightly over shoulder width and did 6 passes until the Polish went clear. I kept the pad spinning with fair pressure as per Mike Philps instructional videos and really took my time. Polish was then removed via a car pro boa and the finish looked great. Between each section I also used the technique of holding the pad on a cloth and spinning up the machine. Before I started I also loaded up the fresh pad and made sure it was well loaded up.

I finished with fusso. During the day it was dull with some spots of direct sunlight but I did a test spot in the morning and all looked well. But today it's still the same and the best way I can describe it holograms.

I must be doing something wrong...&#55357;&#56848;

Cheers 
Paul


----------

